

Tell HN: English (Pirate) a new language on Facebook - digamber_kamat

Change your language to English (Pirate) from English (US) (or whatever it is) and see the interesting interface. Its cool I feel.
======
Khao
It's been around for a long time

~~~
NicuCalcea
Yup, since 2008.

